# 2017 AKC Nationals



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At the end of March in Perry, Georgia the AKC will be holding its annual performance sports championship tournaments in Obedience, Rally and Agility.

The eligibility lists have been posted and the premiums and entry forms are up on the AKC website. Entries for rally opened on December 21st.

I am happy and proud to say that Lily and I have qualified ranking #11 out of 30 poodles for the RAE class this year. I plan to take a road trip and enter with her again this year (we went in 2014 too).

Is there anyone else here who has qualified for any of these events? If yes, are you planning to attend?

I hope that people who live near the event site can make a trip over to watch and meet up while we are there.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

OMGracious, 11 out of 30 in Poodles qualifying? From around the entire country???

Huge congratulations, Lily CD RE and Lily  :adore: :cheers2: :cheers: !!!!!!

Javelin, look here ^^^, you will be able to do this too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Catherine and Lily! That is very exciting.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

We qualify in Agility but sadly can't attend in 2017 due to a prior commitment. Congrats! Wish we could be there rooting each other on!

--Q


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Aven and I qualified for Rally Nationals in Advanced but we will not be attending. For me personally, it doesn't make sense to take the vacation days from work I would need to go to GA for just rally with only one of my dogs. I would rather go to away agility trials where I can compete with both girls. It was a nice honor for us to qualify and great for my breeder in that she had another one of her dogs qualify also - in Novice. Unfortunately they can't attend either due to family obligations. Hope anyone that goes has a great time and does well.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations Lily and Catherine and a big hurrah to our other qualifiers (even if they cannot attend) Best of luck!


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

We live about 5 hours away and might try to attend. That would be great fun to see.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

eclipse, since the trip is about the same for us I know you will appreciate that deciding to go was a bit of a stretch. Here is my thinking, since PCA is impossible for me now since it is too far to get there in one day and therefore off my radar and PCA is also much closer to the end of the semester and a harder time in my work calendar to get substitute instructors to do what I would need to have happen, AKC nationals has appeal to me, especially since Lily is not going to get any younger while waiting to see if it ends up being closer to the northeast. Since AKC nationals are closer to midterm time I should be able to leave exams for subs. I plan to leave the Friday before the event and make a mini vacation out of traveling south and then do a quicker trip to come back. I have over 200 sick days accumulated, only 180 of which I can get paid for when I decide to retire, so it seems like a good plan to start to use some of those days and do something extra special with them.

For those of you who sent good wishes for seeing Javelin on that list, I have no doubts that his day topping those lists will come!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Congratulations to all who have qualified! Catherine, your trip sounds wonderful...so many great places to stop along the way! Perry is located in central GA but we love the Virginia, NC, SC and GA coast!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lori G said:


> Congratulations to all who have qualified! Catherine, your trip sounds wonderful...so many great places to stop along the way! Perry is located in central GA but we love the Virginia, NC, SC and GA coast!


Lori G I have places like Virginia Beach, the outer banks, Hilton Head, Savannah, etc. all on my list of possibilities. I doubt we will be able to hit every place I might like to include, but even a few of them will make it a special poodle trip.

Quossum I am sorry you won't be there. I would love to have met up with you and your crew.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dharma, Lula and Marcus each qualified in Rally Novice. Don't think we'll be going, though, it's a bit of a drive just to compete in Rally Novice! Plus, I am *HOPING* to have puppies sometime this spring or summer.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Lori G I have places like Virginia Beach, the outer banks, Hilton Head, Savannah, etc. all on my list of possibilities. I doubt we will be able to hit every place I might like to include, but even a few of them will make it a special poodle trip.


For me there is nothing better than walking on the beach with my dog...On this last trip we visitied for the the first time the Outer Banks. WOW! Love the beaches there, and dog friendly too! Virginia Beach was wonderful too but I'm not sure what the dog rules were as we didn't have our pup then. We saw lots of dogs on the beach at the OB. Savannah is our absolute favorite southern city. I know you'll have a great trip! I sure wish we were going to see you there!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

What a great opportunity, Lily_CD! Raven and I are excited for you and Lily. I would love to just go watch all the great human/dog teams?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Dharma, Lula and Marcus each qualified in Rally Novice. Don't think we'll be going, though, it's a bit of a drive just to compete in Rally Novice! Plus, I am *HOPING* to have puppies sometime this spring or summer.


Well and you have the good fortune of having PCA in your backyard now too! Do you think you will be able to be there? I suppose it depends on timing of puppies.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Where is the PCA held?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PCA used to be in Salisbury, Maryland, but starting in 2017 it is moving to Purina Farms near St. Louis, Missouri. The date hasn't changed though, late April is the time.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

wow that is super awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Well and you have the good fortune of having PCA in your backyard now too! Do you think you will be able to be there? I suppose it depends on timing of puppies.


Yes, I'll be there! Less than 30 minute drive from my house!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations - that's quite an achievement for the both of you. :cheers2: :elephant:

And how impressive is PF that other members also qualified? Makes me proud to be a member here.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Congratulations - that's quite an achievement for the both of you. :cheers2: :elephant:
> 
> And how impressive is PF that other members also qualified? Makes me proud to be a member here.


Me too, Skylar, me too .

I noticed that another member who hasn't posted yet has also qualified. Did not do a thorough search, just picked up on names I recognized while going down the list.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Me too, Skylar, me too .
> 
> I noticed that another member who hasn't posted yet has also qualified. Did not do a thorough search, just picked up on names I recognized while going down the list.


I saw CharismaticMillie's dogs listed, but that was it. I also came across a poodle name I think it adorable - "Calm Down Matilda" :lol:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For rally along with eclipse and Charismatic Millie, Marguerite and Neely also qualified for RAE. Plus Quossum and Sugarfoot for agility. I know several people who are on the very elite qualifiers list for obedience (including two of the poodle teams, not members here though). In addition to the poodles I know I know (and train with) one of the pomeranian teams and one of the golden retriever teams.

I think this should be inspiration for others here. Go out and get started in a sport. You and your dog will enjoy a deeper bond because of it. You will learn about your dog and yourself through your ring time and we can grow that list of PF qualifiers for 2018. This set of events moves around to different parts of the country. Who knows in 2018 it could be in your backyard!


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations, Catherine & Lilly! I can't wait to hear how you do.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nora O said:


> Congratulations, Catherine & Lilly! I can't wait to hear how you do.


Nora O we are planning to be at Syracuse Obedience the weekend of January 7th and 8th if the weather is nice to us. I plan to go up in the afternoon on Thursday so I can take advantage of the match rings on Friday. Javelin is coming for the match time and Lily and I are entered for RAE legs (now we have to practice seriously) and also for Utility. Maybe we can meet up!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, Neely qualified for RAE, as you kindly noted above. I didn't realize that the list was ranked, but if that's the case, we're about #25 in the poodles.

I hope to cheer you on, but I just can't go--I have a big freelance project that finishes up about that time. Frankly, it's too expensive for me to enter and make the trip, even though I have a sister who lives less than 2 hours from the show grounds.

I'll be spending my limited funds to try to finish Neely's UKC utility title. To my great surprise, he Q'd his second try on Dec. 10. (We had many more unsuccessful runs previously.) My goal is to become a UKC obedience judge (I'm already a UKC rally judge), so our local club can better afford to hold UKC obedience. Our regular UKC judges also want a chance to show their own dogs!

M


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Che and i qualified,as well. #1 RAE whippet:cheers2: but it is too far and right at puppy time (no puppies yet.but next couple of days,likely!:kiss: ) AND too much vacation time! What is amazing to me is that he did it in only 5 shows,as he was retired after SOTC in June!:adore:

See you next week.most likely. What time are you looking to practice? (I have not been assigned yet,but put in for 11-3 or 12-3,in case the weather DOESN'T cooperate-Thurs and Fri.so far look decent but cold)

Martha and Che


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Che on qualifying. Needless to say it will be hard for many people to be able to attend, but it still is nice to know you accomplished the Qs.

I am planning to drive up Thursday so I can be there all day Friday to practice on and off. I will probably take a couple of times with Javelin as well as with the Queen. Cold we can deal with, just no blizzards please!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella qualified in agility 

We unfortunately will not be attending as it would have been great to have a PF meet up! I do plan to attend the PCA in STL this year.

Congrats and best of luck to everyone attending!!!!


----------

